# Monster Mud & Oil Based Paint?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... I'm about to put the main coat of black paint on my first Monster Mud Reaper: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17787. I have 2 coats of Drylok on it so it's ready for color.

Mrs. was nice enough to pick up some Black paint but came home with Semi-Gloss Oil Based Paint. I'm not a big fan of oil paints due to the smell & clean-up.

Has anybody used oil paints on their MM creations and does it hold up well to the elements?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I decided NOT to give it a try this time around. The paint was returned and bought a flat exterior paint.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

I think that's a solid move. I'm like you with the whole oil based paint thing. The cleanup is a pain. It's a good question tho if it would work. Would the paint even mix with the joint compound or would it just stay seperated like oil and water?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I don't think it would mix as well. Oil and water = Republicans and Democrats. Not good mixers...


----------

